# Pics of my vivarium...



## El Johano (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi!
I'm new to this board, thought I'd post some pics of my vivarium and the inhabitants....
The vivarium has been running for almost 2 years now, have been adding new plants all the time, but as you can see there is little room for any more additions... 
Currently I have 0.0.3 D. leucomelas and 1.1 Phelsuma klemmeri in this tank.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

My mouth dropped open when i saw your viv! Its amazing! You got plants i'd love to have but cant find them here in the US  

Great job, can you list some of the specs, and plants? I see a marisa fern which i have been trying to find a source here for over a year.

Ryan


----------



## El Johano (Nov 20, 2004)

Ryan said:


> My mouth dropped open when i saw your viv! Its amazing! You got plants i'd love to have but cant find them here in the US
> 
> Great job, can you list some of the specs, and plants? I see a marisa fern which i have been trying to find a source here for over a year.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks!
The N. marisa would take over the whole tank in a month if I didn't cut it back, but it's a nice fern. Hope you find one 
The list is pretty long, and I don't have the scientific name for all of them...
Anyway, here it is:
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/artikel.asp?oid=81216


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the pics! Have any of the orchids bloomed for you yet? Also, what type of lighting are you currently using?

Thanks

Justin


----------



## El Johano (Nov 20, 2004)

andersonii85 said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics! Have any of the orchids bloomed for you yet? Also, what type of lighting are you currently using?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Justin


Yes, actually the majority of them have. There is always something that is blooming. If you check the list, "har blommat" means have bloomed 

I have 3 30 W and 1 20 W sunglo, 1 30 W reptisun 5.0 and 3 35 W halogen spots (decostar IRC).


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Great looking tank!


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

El Johano said:


> andersonii85 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing the pics! Have any of the orchids bloomed for you yet? Also, what type of lighting are you currently using?
> ...



Thanks for the translation! I am guessing that you run the lights in a series to simulate sunrise/set. What sort of ventilation do you use with this particular setup? Computer fans?

Thanks

Justin


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

That's crazy :shock: . how big is that tank, what are the specs on it and how long did it take you to make? (Go sweedish people )


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

Awesome, I'm stunned. My next tank I'm gonna plant like crazy. I hope it comes out half as good as that one.


----------



## El Johano (Nov 20, 2004)

andersonii85 said:


> Thanks for the translation! I am guessing that you run the lights in a series to simulate sunrise/set. What sort of ventilation do you use with this particular setup? Computer fans?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Justin


Yes, all of them aren't turned on at the same time, no one likes to wake up like that 
I have a 6 W fan blowing air horizontally over the ventilation a couple of hours every day. There is a 5 cm ventilation slit at ground level and a large slit ( 25 cm) on the top.



EverettC said:


> how big is that tank, what are the specs on it and how long did it take you to make?


It's 90 cm wide 110 cm high and 70 cm deep, no idea what that is in inches....
I have been improving it all the time (not entirely finished yet) so it's hard to say how long it took to make it, but the initial setup was done in a week or so.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Awesome. For us American people who don't like the metric system the dimensions are: 35.4 in; 43.3 in; 27.5 in. So initial setup is the background any modifications ect to it? That doesn't seem too long. How do you frogs like the constant changes or do you see no difference?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

To be honest I think we should go metric, just for buisness needs and simple things like this!


----------



## El Johano (Nov 20, 2004)

EverettC said:


> Awesome. For us American people who don't like the metric system the dimensions are: 35.4 in; 43.3 in; 27.5 in. So initial setup is the background any modifications ect to it? That doesn't seem too long. How do you frogs like the constant changes or do you see no difference?


This is what the tank looked like about one month after the setup, I think the changes are for the better 
The major changes have been the sides of the tank, and addition of new plants, I've also replaced some of the substrate. No modifications to the background or the roots.
I've only had the frogs for about 3 months, after that there has only been minor changes like new plants, pruning and so on....


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Unbelieveable!  That is an incredible tank. How is it keeping the klemmeri with the leucs? Have they bred for you yet? Nice job.

Jordan


----------



## El Johano (Nov 20, 2004)

Jordan B said:


> Unbelieveable!  That is an incredible tank. How is it keeping the klemmeri with the leucs? Have they bred for you yet? Nice job.
> 
> Jordan


The klemmeri and leucomelas ignore eachother, and they also tend to use different parts of the tank.
The leucomelas were not fully adult when i got them, but now the male has been calling from time to time, let's see what happends. The klemmeri are breeding and I've hatched a few young.


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

WOW! I love your tank! I wish i had room for a tand that actually has some depth to it! Great job!


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

I know this is ten years old but, wow, I love those plants, not your usual. So pretty.


----------

